# Help clearing longer dirt jumps



## Noah010 (Apr 11, 2016)

Im having trouble clearing a long tabletop at my local dirt jumps. I am able to clear the previous jumps leading up to it just fine. So i know its not because im casing the previous jumps. Is there any special technique i can use to jump farther and clear this long tabletop? Thank you! Also im on a specalized p3 dirt jumper.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

go faster.

also, there is a special forum just for dirt jumping discussion, you might be a better sample of responses there.


----------



## GoingNowhere (Oct 15, 2014)

Are you able to get video of you trying that jump? It'd be helpful to watch to see if you're doing something wrong stance / technique wise.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

Does a seat bounce exist in bike jumping? Moto world, it was a necessary skill to learn to clear large jumps with minimal runup, but I don't know if the same technique works on bicycles.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

DethWshBkr said:


> Does a seat bounce exist in bike jumping? Moto world, it was a necessary skill to learn to clear large jumps with minimal runup, but I don't know if the same technique works on bicycles.


it's called pre-loading...


----------



## The Sagebrush Slug (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> it's called pre-loading...


And is definitely required on short ramps regardless of the jump distance.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Noah010 said:


> Im having trouble clearing a long tabletop at my local dirt jumps. I am able to clear the previous jumps leading up to it just fine. So i know its not because im casing the previous jumps. Is there any special technique i can use to jump farther and clear this long tabletop? Thank you! Also im on a specalized p3 dirt jumper.


If you're clearing several jumps and then not clearing the last one because it's longer, I'm gonna say, this might also be partly due to bad design of the line of jumps.

The earlier jumps set the speed for the line. If there is not room to pedal before the last jump which is longer, then you have to use the speed you already have. You can try to get a little farther by boosting more.

But, the main factor in how far you go is speed, not how high you're boosting. In fact, boosting very high can actually cause you to cover less horizontal distance.










One technique you can use, though, is going extra fast for the first several jumps and use a bmx racing technique of "scrubbing" "racering" "un-jumping" "sucking-up" or whatever term people use in your area. It means that instead of going high, you try to stay as low and fast as possible--you kind of start to jump low down on the face of the jump, you let the bike come up into you but try to not let your body get boosted high above the jump; lift your wheels high enough to skim over the top, then immediately compress on the landing to pump the backside. If you can maintain a faster speed through the jumps in the line (without overclearing the jumps), then when you get to the long one at the end, you'll have the speed to clear it.

If you look up some YouTube videos on bmx "scrubbing" you may find some help. (You don't have to get sideways to scrub--that's more for style).

So, once again, go faster than normal for the first several jumps but try to suck up your bike and stay low and fast. Then for the last jump you'll have more speed.


----------

